# CADPAT



## sgtdixon (30 Jan 2002)

Im Just trying to find out what Everyone here thinks of the New CADPAT Combats and there Canadian designed and Produced USMC Marpat Uniforms. If any one knows where a frozen bunch of Cadets could "Skillfully Aquire" some of these that would be great.


----------



## Garett (30 Jan 2002)

Well one way to "Skillfully Aquire" a CADPAT uniform would be to join the army.


----------



## enfield (30 Jan 2002)

Well, considering most of the Army has yet to skillfully acquire CADPAT, I‘m not sure why you should. 

However, a large number of tan combats recently hit the market. Is that high speed enough for ya? Or buy a German pattern, the CIC‘s will never know...


----------



## Jungle (30 Jan 2002)

... and also, the CADPAT by itself will not keep you warm !!!  :sniper:


----------



## Sharpey (30 Jan 2002)

In my meaningless oppinion, I hate the new CADPAT. We finally get the new Gortex and then they will be issuing us a flashy new cam uniform? Boy, those pants will really match our new coats! I‘m sure they are effective, and I will still be proud to wear the Queen‘s uniform, but man, I think they are ugly!


----------



## sgtdixon (31 Jan 2002)

Well Garret, Seeing as how i have one and a Half years before i enlist as a MSE/OP i can Wait


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2002)

Well you‘ll have to wait more than that to get the CADPAT Dixon, you‘ll have to be QL3 (or what ever they call your MOC training now) qualified to have it.

I know that here in LFAA, we are still waiting to be issued them.


----------



## JRMACDONALD (31 Jan 2002)

Sharpey- Have you read ANY of the posts on CADPAT? it‘s a 3-5 yr re equipment program! not everything happens when you want it to. ( what‘s more important, equipping the guys who need the uniform , or the people who just want to look cool.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Jan 2002)

One of my civvie friends has a complete set of CADPAT - not to mention a Goretex combat jacket.  I have neither, but then again, I don‘t own a steel company.  He also drives a surplus US Army Humvee...

The Yanks did tests in Normandy with camo uniforms - they found they actual draw attention to troops on the move.

Once you‘re out in the field for longer than an hour, you are going to be so dirty it doesn‘t matter what colour you wear - you will blend in anyhow!

Still, it is nice to get new stuff.  I will miss being one of the few to wear a Mk III combat shirt vice the Mk II; but at least now everyone will look the same.


----------



## enfield (31 Jan 2002)

CADPAT is an excellent pattern, and defintley superior to anything else (unless, of course, your in the desert...). 
The CTS guys defintley fell in love with it... when I saw their traveling road show they had CADPAT fleece, Tshirts, rain gear, boots, tents... The fleece looked horrible. Eventually the goretex jacket will be in CADPAT, not that it matters - the jacket ain‘t that great.


----------



## Korus (31 Jan 2002)

They had a camo uniform that looked rather similar to Cadpat at a local surplus store.. it was labeled "air force trial uniform" or something along the lines of that.. (Not sure about the ‘trial‘, it may have been a synonym for that.. But I AM sure that it said ‘air force‘)

Not saying it was, just saying it looked similar to Cadpat.


----------



## armd_recce (1 Feb 2002)

JRMACDONALD - I am sure that Sharpey has read all of the posts, and his point is a good one. Safe to say that, as always, higher has its reasons, but it is silly to issue new Gore Tex to everyone in OD green. Sure, it‘s better to have it now than a few years down the road when it could be made in CADPAT, but c‘mon! How hard can it be to print a camouflage uniform? Yes I know it‘s a new pattern, yes I know it has to be developed, blah, blah, blah - you know what excuses are like!

And I don‘t think Sharpey was speaking at all about the timetable for issue, or even that it was taking too long, just that the pattern makes your eyes hurt. Good lord, I *do* hope they fade quickly.
And 3-5 years? Oh boy, where to begin.... I guess army years are equal to 2.5 human years ;-)


----------



## Sharpey (1 Feb 2002)

Yes I‘ve read the posts and yes I know the time frame of the issuing, and I don‘t were the uniform to look cool. That wasn‘t what I was trying to say. I just think the current style of combats are great, why change them at all? Why not save money (the Goverment) and remake and reissue the current style?
 Being Recce, my vehicle will be spotted long before the driver or CC will be. I think wearing the CADPAT while sitting in an OD Iltis is more of a noticable target, especially in "rat patrol" mode.


----------



## Disturbance (1 Feb 2002)

Obviously Sharpey, But what happens when the C6 you have bungeed to the hood of the jeep falls off and you have to actually get out of the the thing to grab it. I think (may not be exactly sure though) that cam patterns are pretty much designed for being on foot.


----------



## Sharpey (1 Feb 2002)

I just think the goverment could have waited for the defence budget to increase before new uniforms were designed and issued. I feel our aging vehicle fleet should be more of a priority. Anyway, I‘m getting of topic.


----------



## Marauder (2 Feb 2002)

Well, uh, I for one am *VERY* happy to have the new G-Tex coat and pants. On my last weekend ex, Meaford was displaying its usual charming weather ie. there was a foot of snow on the ground in some places, ankle deep mud in others, calf deep tank ruts (my very favourite part of Meaford, damn tracktoads   ) filled with water, and half frozen grass on the rest. Those pant‘s knees and the coat‘s elbows were nice to have during our four hour slog out to the OBJ for a PL raid, when we we halting and doing to ground about every five minutes, and went prone for about half those halts. We had a few guys who for various reasons don‘t have g-tex, and they were soaked and shivering their butts off by the time my assualt det had finished blowing off our blanks into the MLs on the OBJ.

The moral of the story is, if you don‘t like your spiffy new jacket and other bits and ends of Goere-tex kit, donate it to some poor Infantry private that CQ is buddyf***ing.


----------



## rceme_rat (2 Feb 2002)

The best we could get when I was in was surplus US gear -- rubber coated nylon that smelled like barf.  Our own stuff only worked if you soaked it in a tub of silicone - and then only if you weren‘t out in the rain for days on end.

I‘d have loved to had gore-tex in the field -- I did when I went camping on my own!!


----------



## sgtdixon (2 Feb 2002)

I am a Cadet as Forementioned, and i work at my Squadron Suply Depot (The CO‘s Basment) on Sunday‘s and it seems that 3 of the 5 CIC‘s have somehow obtained full CADPAT gear. No how the ****  does this happen?  Probably just another case of DND Supply SNAFU. Oh Well


----------

